# moving hedgie back and forth



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

i just started college, and yesterday moved my hedgehog in to live at my sister's house where i can easily go to care for her every night. i have two concerns:

1. will she be ok moving back and forth from my sister's house to my house on weekends? 

2. and my sister's band practices in that house, another room, doors closed, but it's still fairly loud. not so bad to me, but i'm sure it is to my hedgie. the noise doesn't seem to bother her, but could it have a negative long term effect on her hearing? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Once you get into a routine of moving back and forth your hedgehog should be fine. I take my hedgehog to my parents house once or twice a month, he has a different cage and a different wheel there but everything else is the same. He does fine. Make sure when you move him he has a blanket that he's had for a few days so that he has a familiar smell for the trip and the first day in a new place. 

As for the noise, I don't know if it would damage his hearing (it might but I'm not sure) but it might be stressful for him. Is there a way to muffle the sound more coming into the room he is in? Like putting egg cartons on the walls to sound proof?


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you for the help! she seems to be doing fine with the move. keeping her in the same hedgie hat going back and forth seems to help.
as for soundproofing, idk about putting egg cartons all over the wall. but would covering her cage with a towel or even some egg cartons help?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah you could probably muffle the sound quite a bit with egg cartons, pillows or towels over the cage


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I move a lot too during school, so once your hedgie gets used to it, she should be fine. Mine has been. 

As for the noise, I'm not too sure either. However, I do suggest keeping an eye on her temperament and her food/water intake, as well as her activity level(in other words...how dirty is her wheel :lol: )
What time does your sister's band practice? I'd just worry that if they practice during the day, the noise might keep your girl from sleeping. And if it's during the night, I'd worry about the noise keeping her from coming out(although I'm sure she'd get used to it relatively quickly enough if it's during the night. My boy has gotten used to me talking on voice, almost right beside his cage, and he'll still come right out and do his nightly thing. I'd be about 2ft away from his cage, with my lap top on and talking on voice, and he still comes out and wheels).

If the practices are during the day, you might want to think about getting a radio to play some very soft quiet music throughout the day. That would help to muffle out random sporadic instrument noises that can come with band practices. I forget who, but if memory serves, there are some here who keep a radio on for their hedgies, just to get them used to "daytime" noises, and at the same time, help muffle random louder ones that are everywhere else. Can just plug it into a timer like you would her daytime light.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you both for the advice!

My sister's band practices around 8 or so at night. She usually comes out around 10 or 11. 
I kept a close eye on her throughout the practice, and she didn't seem especially bothered, and she ate/drank fine and used her wheel that night. I'll continue to keep an eye on her at the next practice and see if things stay the same.


----------

